# Help Needed



## stereo (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys i have an aggregate of 90.33 in MCAT UHS 2014.Can i make it into King Edward Medical college in any list.plz reply


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

stereo said:


> Guys i have an aggregate of 90.33 in MCAT UHS 2014.Can i make it into King Edward Medical college in any list.plz reply


You will, most probably in the 2nd Merit List.  However, you'll get admission in AIMC for sure.


----------



## stereo (Sep 25, 2014)

then should i keep King Edward or AIMC my first preferance? 
and overall which one is better out of these two in terms of the environment and boys hostels ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

stereo said:


> then should i keep King Edward or AIMC my first preferance?
> and overall which one is better out of these two in terms of the environment and boys hostels ?


AIMC, in my opinion is better, studies and environment wise.  KEMU is however, more prestigious.

- - - Updated - - -

Hostels of AIMC are better.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

stereo said:


> then should i keep King Edward or AIMC my first preferance?
> and overall which one is better out of these two in terms of the environment and boys hostels ?


Definitely keep K.E at the top of the preference list. And the girls hostels of K.E are not very good. The boys hostels are fine. 
AIMC is more fun, chill. But K.E... well, K.E is K.E xD


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AlyaUsman said:


> Definitely keep K.E at the top of the preference list. And the girls hostels of K.E are not very good. The boys hostels are fine.
> AIMC is more fun, chill. But K.E... well, K.E is K.E xD


Hostels of KEMU are haunted as well.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Hostels of KEMU are haunted as well.


Really? I'd like to know more about that :O


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

And I'd suggest Allama Iqbal over K.E, way better, K.E is overrated. Just visit both colleges and see for yourself.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

90.33 in MCAT? Einstein, is that you?!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> 90.33 in MCAT? Einstein, is that you?!


It isn't 99 Narjis, come on


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> It isn't 99 Narjis, come on


*must i remind you of how much WE scored, Umer?* :roll:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *must i remind you of how much WE scored, Umer?* :roll:


Must I remind you of how much did we study?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Must I remind you of how much did we study?


i studied quite a bit Dr Yamin


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> And I'd suggest Allama Iqbal over K.E, way better, K.E is overrated. Just visit both colleges and see for yourself.


Dude, K.E. is NOT overrated. And just by visiting the college, you can't judge it. 
Yes, there are more nerds there. But there's a lot of talent too.
I've attended their events with my sister, who is in K.E. and they were amazing. And I've stayed in their girl's hostels. They weren't that great. But they weren't that bad either.
I'd definitely recommend you to put K.E at the top of your preference list.


----------



## stereo (Sep 25, 2014)

thankyou Alya,Narjis,Umer and masterh i would have visited these places but i cant do so now because i have to give my preferances and submit my form on monday.Actually i have no idea about the prospects of these placesactually the thing that bothers me is that i would be selected I.A in Allama iqbal in the first list.if i get adjusted and like it there it would be a big setback to get upgraded to k.e cause i will have to move there under any circumstance .so i want to select one out of these and accept it as final.i know K.E has no match in terms of prestige but i want to know is it equally good in terms of social skills development?what about the events there ?are they frequent or just once in a blue moon and its just like study study and study.and are the boys hostels for freshies located within the college in K.E and AIMC ?....I also want to know which one is better in terms of supporting me to apply abroad after mbbs.And is there some body on this forum from K.E and AIMC ..kindly send me a message i really need your guidance ..while those who are reading it here what would you say now as the whole scenerio is clear to you 
..and by environment i mean to refer to the scenic beauty,calmness and freedom.(you know university life as they call it)


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> i studied quite a bit Dr Yamin


But I didn't Dr. Shah, as a matter of fact I still don't


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Dude, K.E. is NOT overrated. And just by visiting the college, you can't judge it.
> Yes, there are more nerds there. But there's a lot of talent too.
> I've attended their events with my sister, who is in K.E. and they were amazing. And I've stayed in their girl's hostels. They weren't that great. But they weren't that bad either.
> I'd definitely recommend you to put K.E at the top of your preference list.


K.E is overrated, I'm sorry if you find that offensive but it is just my opinion due to the experiences I've had.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

stereo said:


> thankyou Alya,Narjis,Umer and masterh i would have visited these places but i cant do so now because i have to give my preferances and submit my form on monday.Actually i have no idea about the prospects of these placesactually the thing that bothers me is that i would be selected I.A in Allama iqbal in the first list.if i get adjusted and like it there it would be a big setback to get upgraded to k.e cause i will have to move there under any circumstance .so i want to select one out of these and accept it as final.i know K.E has no match in terms of prestige but i want to know is it equally good in terms of social skills development?what about the events there ?are they frequent or just once in a blue moon and its just like study study and study.and are the boys hostels for freshies located within the college in K.E and AIMC ?....I also want to know which one is better in terms of supporting me to apply abroad after mbbs.And is there some body on this forum from K.E and AIMC ..kindly send me a message i really need your guidance ..while those who are reading it here what would you say now as the whole scenerio is clear to you ..and by environment i mean to refer to the scenic beauty,calmness and freedom.(you know university life as they call it)


 But in the end , KE is KE..........and once you come to this field , you will realize how important it is to have a more prestigious institution ........ AIMC is very very good , but KE although it is full of nerds and have a choking environment  it is better


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

stereo said:


> thankyou Alya,Narjis,Umer and masterh i would have visited these places but i cant do so now because i have to give my preferances and submit my form on monday.Actually i have no idea about the prospects of these placesactually the thing that bothers me is that i would be selected I.A in Allama iqbal in the first list.if i get adjusted and like it there it would be a big setback to get upgraded to k.e cause i will have to move there under any circumstance .so i want to select one out of these and accept it as final.i know K.E has no match in terms of prestige but i want to know is it equally good in terms of social skills development?what about the events there ?are they frequent or just once in a blue moon and its just like study study and study.and are the boys hostels for freshies located within the college in K.E and AIMC ?....I also want to know which one is better in terms of supporting me to apply abroad after mbbs.And is there some body on this forum from K.E and AIMC ..kindly send me a message i really need your guidance ..while those who are reading it here what would you say now as the whole scenerio is clear to you
> ..and by environment i mean to refer to the scenic beauty,calmness and freedom.(you know university life as they call it)


Dude, it's just that K.E is old, apart from that, there is nothing so special about K.E. I've met students currently studying at K.E, I've seen the place myself several times, small campus, I think the campus is hardly the size of A.I.M.C's football ground, no proper grounds for sports, old building, broken windows and doors, dirty class rooms, hardly any co curricular activities, events are once in a blue moon, 300+ students in a single class. Now lets talk about the location, yes K.E's in the heart of Lahore but that area is pretty messed up, traffic situation is hell bad, a very congested and polluted area that is, and oh yeah, over populated too, the general crowd, yes there are lot of nerds, but nerds are everywhere these days so that isn't a problem but personally, I didn't find a good crowd at K.E. And there is hardly any greenery and calmness in or around KE. The hostels, I've got no idea about that, plus the KEMU's examination system is tougher than UHS' examinations. Now lets talk about AIMC, a way better and bigger campus, facilities like several grounds and swimming pool, the entire campus is filled with greenery, located in Johar Town which is a much better place than the purana Lahore where KE's located, calmness and a lot of greenery, calm and quiet university life, I've been to the boys hostel, they are not the best but good enough and they are located on campus, events are usually rare in medschools but still I am sure there are more events than at KE, a better crowd, a good eating place right next to the football ground available. These are just a few reasons that I could recall at the moment as to why AIMC's better than the overrated KE, I'm sure there'd be more, you should seek for people who preferred AIMC over KE despite having the merit required for admission into KE, they are usually the one's who've done a lot of research before making their final decision, plus also look for people studying at KE and AIMC, they'd be able to guide you better, hope that helps, and best of luck


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Dude, it's just that K.E is old, apart from that, there is nothing so special about K.E. I've met students currently studying at K.E, I've seen the place myself several times, small campus, I think the campus is hardly the size of A.I.M.C's football ground, no proper grounds for sports, old building, broken windows and doors, dirty class rooms, hardly any co curricular activities, events are once in a blue moon, 300+ students in a single class. Now lets talk about the location, yes K.E's in the heart of Lahore but that area is pretty messed up, traffic situation is hell bad, a very congested and polluted area that is, and oh yeah, over populated too, the general crowd, yes there are lot of nerds, but nerds are everywhere these days so that isn't a problem but personally, I didn't find a good crowd at K.E. And there is hardly any greenery and calmness in or around KE. The hostels, I've got no idea about that, plus the KEMU's examination system is tougher than UHS' examinations. Now lets talk about AIMC, a way better and bigger campus, facilities like several grounds and swimming pool, the entire campus is filled with greenery, located in Johar Town which is a much better place than the purana Lahore where KE's located, calmness and a lot of greenery, calm and quiet university life, I've been to the boys hostel, they are not the best but good enough and they are located on campus, events are usually rare in medschools but still I am sure there are more events than at KE, a better crowd, a good eating place right next to the football ground available. These are just a few reasons that I could recall at the moment as to why AIMC's better than the overrated KE, I'm sure there'd be more, you should seek for people who preferred AIMC over KE despite having the merit required for admission into KE, they are usually the one's who've done a lot of research before making their final decision, plus also look for people studying at KE and AIMC, they'd be able to guide you better, hope that helps, and best of luck


And your question about going abroad, I don't think the college is going to help in that, you'll have to do everything by your own, appear for the exams, pass them and all, that is same for KE and AIMC, only AKU or maybe Shifa provides help for that in Pakistan.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> But in the end , KE is KE..........and once you come to this field , you will realize how important it is to have a more prestigious institution ........ AIMC is very very good , but KE although it is full of nerds and have a choking environment  it is better


Survival in a choking environment isn't easy


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> K.E is overrated, I'm sorry if you find that offensive but it is just my opinion due to the experiences I've had.


You're a Kemcolian then, I assume?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

stereo said:


> thankyou Alya,Narjis,Umer and masterh i would have visited these places but i cant do so now because i have to give my preferances and submit my form on monday.Actually i have no idea about the prospects of these placesactually the thing that bothers me is that i would be selected I.A in Allama iqbal in the first list.if i get adjusted and like it there it would be a big setback to get upgraded to k.e cause i will have to move there under any circumstance .so i want to select one out of these and accept it as final.i know K.E has no match in terms of prestige but i want to know is it equally good in terms of social skills development?what about the events there ?are they frequent or just once in a blue moon and its just like study study and study.and are the boys hostels for freshies located within the college in K.E and AIMC ?....I also want to know which one is better in terms of supporting me to apply abroad after mbbs.And is there some body on this forum from K.E and AIMC ..kindly send me a message i really need your guidance ..while those who are reading it here what would you say now as the whole scenerio is clear to you
> ..and by environment i mean to refer to the scenic beauty,calmness and freedom.(you know university life as they call it)


Still I'd suggest talk to someone currently enrolled in K.E because the last time I visited K.E was in 2011 so my views may be out dated, but I've visited A.I.M.C alot in recent times.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> You're a Kemcolian then, I assume?


Nope I'm not


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> You're a Kemcolian then, I assume?


And I am really glad that I ain't


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> You're a Kemcolian then, I assume?


Because if I were, my thinking too would've been restricted to the phrase that KE is KE, and I too would've ignored all the other factors


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Nope I'm not


Then you can't judge it on no proper grounds. You need to know about K.E. from soemone who is actually studying there. Just by 'paying a visit' to the campuses aand the grounds and measuring how 'big' it is, area wise, is a very baseless, shallow judgement.
Students studying in K.E. love it. I don't think anyone who isn't a Kemcolian himself can speak against it, no offense.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Then you can't judge it on no proper grounds. You need to know about K.E. from soemone who is actually studying there. Just by 'paying a visit' to the campuses aand the grounds and measuring how 'big' it is, area wise, is a very baseless, shallow judgement.
> Students studying in K.E. love it. I don't think anyone who isn't a Kemcolian himself can speak against it, no offense.


I do have the right to have an opinion or not even that? Lol.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Because if I were, my thinking too would've been restricted to the phrase that KE is KE, and I too would've ignored all the other factors


K.E. has more to it than just the name. It has many events and societies like any other good college. 
And colleges don't make your personalities, just so you know. You personality is already made at your homes and your basic schools. If anything, AIMC will will just ruin it as is the popular belief than AIMC has very 'shokhay', 'kharab' people  Obviously, not applied to everyone. But that's just what the public assumes.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I do have the right to have an opinion or not even that? Lol.


You have the right to have an opinion only if you have sufficient reasons to back it up. Which you don't.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> K.E. has more to it than just the name. It has many events and societies like any other good college.
> And colleges don't make your personalities, just so you know. You personality is already made at your homes and your basic schools. If anything, AIMC will will just ruin it as is the popular belief than AIMC has very 'shokhay', 'kharab' people  Obviously, not applied to everyone. But that's just what the public assumes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


If you don't think that I have sufficient reasons to have an opinion, you may well ignore it, thank you


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> If you don't think that I have sufficient reasons to have an opinion, you may well ignore it, thank you


I am ignoring it obviously, but I don't think it's right to mislead everyone else with your opinion either.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

stereo said:


> thankyou Alya,Narjis,Umer and masterh i would have visited these places but i cant do so now because i have to give my preferances and submit my form on monday.Actually i have no idea about the prospects of these placesactually the thing that bothers me is that i would be selected I.A in Allama iqbal in the first list.if i get adjusted and like it there it would be a big setback to get upgraded to k.e cause i will have to move there under any circumstance .so i want to select one out of these and accept it as final.i know K.E has no match in terms of prestige but i want to know is it equally good in terms of social skills development?what about the events there ?are they frequent or just once in a blue moon and its just like study study and study.and are the boys hostels for freshies located within the college in K.E and AIMC ?....I also want to know which one is better in terms of supporting me to apply abroad after mbbs.And is there some body on this forum from K.E and AIMC ..kindly send me a message i really need your guidance ..while those who are reading it here what would you say now as the whole scenerio is clear to you
> ..and by environment i mean to refer to the scenic beauty,calmness and freedom.(you know university life as they call it)


Scenic beauty and calmness, I don't think anyone at K.E is even familiar with these terms, lol
Scenic beauty, calmness, freedom, social skills development, you want all these and yet you are confused between K.E and A.I.M.C, after these requirements, the decision should be easy, but I know, prestige matters too, may you go to the college that is best for you, Ameen


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> I am ignoring it obviously, but I don't think it's right to mislead everyone else with your opinion either.


You don't study at AIMC or KE, just because you have a sister studying at KE, you think you know all about KE and AIMC, and you are expressing your opinion that KE is better than AIMC just because your sister is at KE? And yet you say that I don't have enough reasons to back up my opinion despite me posting alot of them, and for your information, I do have friends both in KE and AIMC, and I do talk to them regularly. The guy is looking for scenic beauty, calmness, freedom, do you actually think that any of that is available at KE? Wasn't looking to get into an argument with you so was ignoring but there is a limit to everything, anyways, peace
And if I'm not wrong you're the same girl who thinks money spent on education in private institutes is money wasted? Oh well... No offense.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> You don't study at AIMC or KE, just because you have a sister studying at KE, you think you know all about KE and AIMC, and you are expressing your opinion that KE is better than AIMC just because your sister is at KE? And yet you say that I don't have enough reasons to back up my opinion despite me posting alot of them, and for your information, I do have friends both in KE and AIMC, and I do talk to them regularly. The guy is looking for scenic beauty, calmness, freedom, do you actually think that any of that is available at KE? Wasn't looking to get into an argument with you so was ignoring but there is a limit to everything, anyways, peace
> And if I'm not wrong you're the same girl who thinks money spent on education in private institutes is money wasted? Oh well... No offense.


Yes, I do think all of that is available in K.E. I don't have enough to back my opinion either. But I atleast I'm not being biased against one particular college when I know nothing about it. I'm not against AIMC. I know a lot of people there. I'm just saying that as a matter of preference, one should put K.E on the top.
I wasn't arguing really, it was more of a healthy debate. LOL.
Yes, I do think it's wrong to spend buckets of money on education when you don't have the potiential or merit to deserve it. What will become of those student who graduate from colleges using just money? How will they perform in their professional lives? Yes, one in ten people might actually perform great. But the majority? Nope.
I'm not against private colleges who have a certain standard ofcourse. Some students don't get in government colleges by a narrow margin or just bad luck. Money spent on their education is not wasted at all.
I seriously think you need to change your way of thinking, I'm sorry. You can't just blow off your money on people who don't even deserve it, even if it's education.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Yes, I do think all of that is available in K.E. I don't have enough to back my opinion either. But I atleast I'm not being biased against one particular college when I know nothing about it. I'm not against AIMC. I know a lot of people there. I'm just saying that as a matter of preference, one should put K.E on the top.
> I wasn't arguing really, it was more of a healthy debate. LOL.
> Yes, I do think it's wrong to spend buckets of money on education when you don't have the potiential or merit to deserve it. What will become of those student who graduate from colleges using just money? How will they perform in their professional lives? Yes, one in ten people might actually perform great. But the majority? Nope.
> I'm not against private colleges who have a certain standard ofcourse. Some students don't get in government colleges by a narrow margin or just bad luck. Money spent on their education is not wasted at all.
> I seriously think you need to change your way of thinking, I'm sorry. You can't just blow off your money on people who don't even deserve it, even if it's education.


No words on that lol, and it was a healthy debate turned into an argument by you. One cannot change someone's way of thinking, and I think ending it here is the best option because I can see no point in debating or arguing with someone who thinks that private institutes are a waste of money, yes the donation system is wrong though but those falling on merit, nothing wrong in that.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

"Dont have the potential or merit to deserve it?" Are you kidding me, woman? What world are you living in?
You DO realize that the ratio of people applying for mbbs/bds against the number of available seats IN GOVT. INSTITUTES is close to nothing, right? Baki ki awaam kahan jaye? Do business or raise babies? Your statement is so wrong on SO many levels. People who dont get into govt colleges arent unworthy of getting in, theyve just been dealt a bad hand by fate. The donations system is not correct, iagree. but what you said wasnt just limited to giving donations.
Oh and p.s- a LOT of private institute graduates end up doing exceptionally well in life. You cant generalize anything by saying a doctor is a good doctor just because he graduated from a govt college.
Honestly though. You're arguing about having sufficient reason to back up someone's opinion while all you have to say is "KEMU is better because its KEMU!" hah.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> "Dont have the potential or merit to deserve it?" Are you kidding me, woman? What world are you living in?
> You DO realize that the ratio of people applying for mbbs/bds against the number of available seats IN GOVT. INSTITUTES is close to nothing, right? Baki ki awaam kahan jaye? Do business or raise babies? Your statement is so wrong on SO many levels. People who dont get into govt colleges arent unworthy of getting in, theyve just been dealt a bad hand by fate. The donations system is not correct, iagree. but what you said wasnt just limited to giving donations.
> Oh and p.s- a LOT of private institute graduates end up doing exceptionally well in life. You cant generalize anything by saying a doctor is a good doctor just because he graduated from a govt college.
> Honestly though. You're arguing about having sufficient reason to back up someone's opinion while all you have to say is "KEMU is better because its KEMU!" hah.


Well said Doctor Shah.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Umer Yamin said:


> Because if I were, my thinking too would've been restricted to the phrase that KE is KE, and I too would've ignored all the other factors


And neither am I......
and it was just my opinion ............. cuz i also have some friends in KEMU and AIMC as well............ and one of my cousins was in KEMU and left it cuz he wanted to join army...........went to army medical college and still regrets his decision ,......now he is a surgeon in UK, and he also says that " KE is KE, why did I leave it "  ................so a person who says this doesnt always has a narrow or restricted thinking............. different people see things differently.... 

you two stop arguing now please 

- - - Updated - - -

And yes ! graduating from a govt medical college doesnt mean that you will become a great doctor........... a famous phrase is " parhna to khud hi hota hai " ........... But this is my opinion,,,,,,,that if someone has to choose between KEMU and AIMC ,.... he must go for KEMU


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> And neither am I......
> and it was just my opinion ............. cuz i also have some friends in KEMU and AIMC as well............ and one of my cousins was in KEMU and left it cuz he wanted to join army...........went to army medical college and still regrets his decision ,......now he is a surgeon in UK, and he also says that " KE is KE, why did I leave it "  ................so a person who says this doesnt always has a narrow or restricted thinking............. different people see things differently....
> 
> you two stop arguing now please
> ...


That's more like it, see, you know how to talk about it, I respect your opinion and I do have the right to hold an opinion myself, and I backed it up with a lot of reasons too but if someone thinks I don't have the right to have an opinion, there is no point in arguing or debating. I am sorry if I offended any one, Kemcolians or others, I didn't do it intentionally, sorry again.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> And neither am I......
> and it was just my opinion ............. cuz i also have some friends in KEMU and AIMC as well............ and one of my cousins was in KEMU and left it cuz he wanted to join army...........went to army medical college and still regrets his decision ,......now he is a surgeon in UK, and he also says that " KE is KE, why did I leave it "  ................so a person who says this doesnt always has a narrow or restricted thinking............. different people see things differently....
> 
> you two stop arguing now please
> ...


Though I'd love to listen as to why people should prefer KE over AIMC, not just because KE is KE but with valid enough reasons like better facilities, better education, better environment etc.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> No words on that lol, and it was a healthy debate turned into an argument by you. One cannot change someone's way of thinking, and I think ending it here is the best option because I can see no point in debating or arguing with someone who thinks that private institutes are a waste of money, yes the donation system is wrong though but those falling on merit, nothing wrong in that.


No nothing wrong on falling on merit.
And okay, yes we should stop. Sorry if I went too far x.x I just don't like it when someone disagrees with me. You can call it a weakness lol


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> And neither am I......
> and it was just my opinion ............. cuz i also have some friends in KEMU and AIMC as well............ and one of my cousins was in KEMU and left it cuz he wanted to join army...........went to army medical college and still regrets his decision ,......now he is a surgeon in UK, and he also says that " KE is KE, why did I leave it "  ................so a person who says this doesnt always has a narrow or restricted thinking............. different people see things differently....
> 
> you two stop arguing now please
> ...


Well said, my friend, well said.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> "Dont have the potential or merit to deserve it?" Are you kidding me, woman? What world are you living in?
> You DO realize that the ratio of people applying for mbbs/bds against the number of available seats IN GOVT. INSTITUTES is close to nothing, right? Baki ki awaam kahan jaye? Do business or raise babies? Your statement is so wrong on SO many levels. People who dont get into govt colleges arent unworthy of getting in, theyve just been dealt a bad hand by fate. The donations system is not correct, iagree. but what you said wasnt just limited to giving donations.
> Oh and p.s- a LOT of private institute graduates end up doing exceptionally well in life. You cant generalize anything by saying a doctor is a good doctor just because he graduated from a govt college.
> Honestly though. You're arguing about having sufficient reason to back up someone's opinion while all you have to say is "KEMU is better because its KEMU!" hah.


So what you're saying here is that the whole world should deserve to go into a Medical college even if they didn't do any hardwork or didn't even prove themself to be there? You're saying k agar baap ka paisa hai tou hard work aur meri tki koi zaroorat nhin, just become a doctor even though you'll obviously fail at it because you didn't even put effort in it in the first place?
You see, this is the mentality of shallow people like you who think if you've got money, you've got power to deserve anything. This is why Pakistanis are so far behind. everywhere in the world, yes money is required to become a doctor. But so is merit.
I'm sorry, but you're the one who's wrong here. Do you even hear yourself? Sheesh.
Yes, there are limited seats for government, and you're saying k where does the rest of the world go. Well, to become a doctor, you need to freaking prove yourself. If you can't fall on merit, you should very well do something else. Becoming a doctor isn't th end of the world.
Also, I think you need to open your eyes and re-read the whole conversation again. I clearly admitted that I don't have enough reason to back my opinion either but atleast I'm not being biased against one particular college.
And again, I DID mean the donation systems. I CLEARLY wrote 'I'm not against private colleges who have a certain standard ofcourse. Some students don't get in government colleges by a narrow margin or just bad luck. Money spent on their education is not wasted at all.'
Are you blind woman or man, whoever you are? Please don't throw in random comments before reading my argument thoroughly.

Anyway, I am so done with this thread. I just can not say anything anymore.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> So what you're saying here is that the whole world should deserve to go into a Medical college even if they didn't do any hardwork or didn't even prove themself to be there? You're saying k agar baap ka paisa hai tou hard work aur meri tki koi zaroorat nhin, just become a doctor even though you'll obviously fail at it because you didn't even put effort in it in the first place?
> You see, this is the mentality of shallow people like you who think if you've got money, you've got power to deserve anything. This is why Pakistanis are so far behind. everywhere in the world, yes money is required to become a doctor. But so is merit.
> I'm sorry, but you're the one who's wrong here. Do you even hear yourself? Sheesh.
> Yes, there are limited seats for government, and you're saying k where does the rest of the world go. Well, to become a doctor, you need to freaking prove yourself. If you can't fall on merit, you should very well do something else. Becoming a doctor isn't th end of the world.
> ...


Wow, interesting debate there. Please do remind me of the part where i might have even slightly mentioned that THE ENTIRE WORLD deserves to be doctors just because they can afford it? I dont even know what to say since you're arguing with me over something i never even said lol.
Who are you, or rather anyone, to judge though? Whether someone's smart enough or not? You sit here behind your computer judging people and making absurd statements about who deserves what and yet call me shallow? Bravo girl.
Enough said  peace.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> Wow, interesting debate there. Please do remind me of the part where i might have even slightly mentioned that THE ENTIRE WORLD deserves to be doctors just because they can afford it? I dont even know what to say since you're arguing with me over something i never even said lol.
> Who are you, or rather anyone, to judge though? Whether someone's smart enough or not? You sit here behind your computer judging people and making absurd statements about who deserves what and yet call me shallow? Bravo girl.
> Enough said  peace.


No, I am not judging anyone in particular. I am stating a fact that people who don't put in an effort to fall on a merit don't deserve a place in Medical.
I'm sorry but you're the one making absurd statements, worshipping money. Now That is shallow.
Enough said from my side too.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> So what you're saying here is that the whole world should deserve to go into a Medical college even if they didn't do any hardwork or didn't even prove themself to be there? You're saying k agar baap ka paisa hai tou hard work aur meri tki koi zaroorat nhin, just become a doctor even though you'll obviously fail at it because you didn't even put effort in it in the first place?
> You see, this is the mentality of shallow people like you who think if you've got money, you've got power to deserve anything. This is why Pakistanis are so far behind. everywhere in the world, yes money is required to become a doctor. But so is merit.
> I'm sorry, but you're the one who's wrong here. Do you even hear yourself? Sheesh.
> Yes, there are limited seats for government, and you're saying k where does the rest of the world go. Well, to become a doctor, you need to freaking prove yourself. If you can't fall on merit, you should very well do something else. Becoming a doctor isn't th end of the world.
> ...


Sorry to say that dear sister but now you're changing your statement, the post where you said you do not support the idea of private medical colleges at all is still present on this forum, and please try to be nice if you want people to be nice with you. And tell me atleast one or two good reasons as to why someone should prefer KE over AIMC? I did give alot of reasons as to why someone should prefer AIMC over KE, I'd suggest you to re read my posts.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Sorry to say that dear sister but now you're changing your statement, the post where you said you do not support the idea of private medical colleges at all is still present on this forum, and please try to be nice if you want people to be nice with you. And tell me atleast one or two good reasons as to why someone should prefer KE over AIMC? I did give alot of reasons as to why someone should prefer AIMC over KE, I'd suggest you to re read my posts.


we're unworthy of demanding logical facts, Dr Yamin. Hush


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> we're unworthy of demanding logical facts, Dr Yamin. Hush


Hahaha, according to some


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Hahaha, according to some


yesss, since we're too blinded by our "money-worshipping, shallow PAKISTANI" thinking to even own an opinion based on solid evidence :woot:


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Sorry to say that dear sister but now you're changing your statement, the post where you said you do not support the idea of private medical colleges at all is still present on this forum, and please try to be nice if you want people to be nice with you. And tell me atleast one or two good reasons as to why someone should prefer KE over AIMC? I did give alot of reasons as to why someone should prefer AIMC over KE, I'd suggest you to re read my posts.


Dude, I'm not changing my statement. I clearly said I'm not at all against private colleges with standards who give admissions on a good merit basis to students who havent made it into government medical due to bad luck. I just don't understand where you found that contradictory. As far as K.E. and AIMC is concerned, I simply told the person that he should put K.E. on top because 1. It has a higher merit, and a better name. 2. It's not all nerds. It has talent too unlike most people assume wrongly. 3. AIMC, amongst many people, is thought to have a kharab mauhaul. That's a general perception. I don't know how true that is. For all I know, I might end up in AIMC myself.

Throughout this conversation, all I was trying to say was that you need to stop being so close minded and biased about K.E. And then, you brought up the topic of private medical colleges, which again, I said that I am completely against blowing off money on students who put in no effort to deserve it. I don't know why you can't seem to understand that.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> yesss, since we're too blinded by our "money-worshipping, shallow PAKISTANI" thinking to even own an opinion based on solid evidence :woot:


Please give me a solid evidence you have against K.E apart from the 'AIMC ka size barra hai'. Stop being so superficial, sheesh.
What colleges are you two from anyway?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

AIMC and KEMU


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> AIMC and KEMU


You're in K.E? Anddd you're speaking against it?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> You're in K.E? Anddd you're speaking against it?


Im sorry, when did that happen? My argument was strictly focused on the undermining of private institutes by people who don't know better.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> Im sorry, when did that happen? My argument was strictly focused on the undermining of private institutes by people who don't know better.


*undermining private institutes that have no merit standards like LMDC.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Dude, I'm not changing my statement. I clearly said I'm not at all against private colleges with standards who give admissions on a good merit basis to students who havent made it into government medical due to bad luck. I just don't understand where you found that contradictory. As far as K.E. and AIMC is concerned, I simply told the person that he should put K.E. on top because 1. It has a higher merit, and a better name. 2. It's not all nerds. It has talent too unlike most people assume wrongly. 3. AIMC, amongst many people, is thought to have a kharab mauhaul. That's a general perception. I don't know how true that is. For all I know, I might end up in AIMC myself.
> 
> Throughout this conversation, all I was trying to say was that you need to stop being so close minded and biased about K.E. And then, you brought up the topic of private medical colleges, which again, I said that I am completely against blowing off money on students who put in no effort to deserve it. I don't know why you can't seem to understand that.
> 
> ...


Students who don't put any effort at all and get in just because of money take the same exams as the one's in government do right? And eventually fail and leave the profession, but those who put in the effort top the exams beating their counterparts in government medical colleges 
And I repeat, you are again and again contradicting yourself, and do read the example given by Masterh about a student who topped UHS three times in a row beating everyone from government medical colleges 
And a bigger name? Lets see
KING EDWARD MEDICAL UNIVERSITY
ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE
yes you're finally right, KEMU has 27 alphabets while AIMC has 25, you finally won


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Dude, I'm not changing my statement. I clearly said I'm not at all against private colleges with standards who give admissions on a good merit basis to students who havent made it into government medical due to bad luck. I just don't understand where you found that contradictory. As far as K.E. and AIMC is concerned, I simply told the person that he should put K.E. on top because 1. It has a higher merit, and a better name. 2. It's not all nerds. It has talent too unlike most people assume wrongly. 3. AIMC, amongst many people, is thought to have a kharab mauhaul. That's a general perception. I don't know how true that is. For all I know, I might end up in AIMC myself.
> 
> Throughout this conversation, all I was trying to say was that you need to stop being so close minded and biased about K.E. And then, you brought up the topic of private medical colleges, which again, I said that I am completely against blowing off money on students who put in no effort to deserve it. I don't know why you can't seem to understand that.
> 
> ...


Read my post again, I mentioned facilities, hostel, the calmness and peace and greenery which the guy was actually looking for, location, come on, it is you who's being close minded, I can't understand why.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Read my post again, I mentioned facilities, hostel, the calmness and peace and greenery which the guy was actually looking for, location, come on, it is you who's being close minded, I can't understand why.


she doesnt like it when someone disagrees with her  call it quits, Yamin, call it quits.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> she doesnt like it when someone disagrees with her  call it quits, Yamin, call it quits.


Oops


----------



## ammaranwarrr (Sep 28, 2014)

*Please Help Me Decide!*

Assalamoalaikum everyone. I am new to this forum but I have a lot to ask you and not a lot of time. I am facing the same dilemma as "Stereo" is facing. My aggreagate is 90.4995 percent. I want to go to King Edward Medical University more than I want anything else in the entire world. Going to KEMU has been my childhood dream. But despite getting 1020 marks in FSc, I got just 964 marks in MCAT and so I am now facing a situation where I never thought I would ever be. I am a border-line case for admission to KEMU. Here are the merits from last years:
2010: 88%
2011: 88%
2012: 90.0039%
2013: 90.8%

Please tell me is there a chance that I will get into KEMU? Please help me out here in deciding that if, God Forbid, I don't get in KEMU, then what should be my second prefernce, should I be preferring RMC or should I be preferring AIMC? Please help me. I am so confused right now, I had never thought I would be so helpless. I live in islamabad and my parents think that I should join RMC if I don't get in KEMU. But I think that RMC is way below AIMC interms of merit and otherwise and scoring 90.4995 and going to RMC for which the closing merit is around 87% will be a shame. Plus RMC is a ruin.

So please answer these two questions, if possible today:

*Will I make it to KEMU with a 90.4995% aggregate seeing that the test was difficult as hell and merit probably will fall and also taking into consideration the 50% each seats for males and females rule by PM&DC?

Also, what should be my second preference, AIMC or RMC?
*I am going to submit the form most probably tomorroe. If someone replies sooner, I mean today, I will be really grateful. Please help me!!!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ammaranwarrr said:


> Assalamoalaikum everyone. I am new to this forum but I have a lot to ask you and not a lot of time. I am facing the same dilemma as "Stereo" is facing. My aggreagate is 90.4995 percent. I want to go to King Edward Medical University more than I want anything else in the entire world. Going to KEMU has been my childhood dream. But despite getting 1020 marks in FSc, I got just 964 marks in MCAT and so I am now facing a situation where I never thought I would ever be. I am a border-line case for admission to KEMU. Here are the merits from last years:
> 2010: 88%
> 2011: 88%
> 2012: 90.0039%
> ...


Walaikum Salam brother, your second preference should be AIMC if you have no problems in living away from your family. And KEMU, the 50% each rule will imply from next year, it hasn't been implemented yet, so the merit will most probably stay steady, it could fall too but chances are slim, and RMC is not a bad option at all either as you'll be able to live at home.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

NarjisShah said:


> AIMC and KEMU


Btw, no offense. But I know Umer Yamin is from LMDC. Don't know which college you're actually from.
You didn't have to lie about it.
Makes the whole discusssion quite clearer.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Btw, no offense. But I know Umer Yamin is from LMDC. Don't know which college you're actually from.
> You didn't have to lie about it.
> Makes the whole discusssion quite clearer.


So now I get the reason of you thrashing LMDC in every other one of your posts 
By the way to make things clearer, I got into LMDC on a local seat on open merit, not by money or donations.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> So now I get the reason if you thrashing LMDC in everyone of your posts
> By the way to make things clearer, I got into LMDC on a local seat on open merit, not by money or donations.


No, I just found out you were from LMDC this morning because my best friend went to BSS AITC and you were her senior. She told me.
If I knew you were in LMDC, I would never have thrashed LMDC. I'm not that cruel.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> No, I just found out you were from LMDC this morning because my best friend went to BSS AITC and you were her senior. She told me.
> If I knew you were in LMDC, I would never have thrashed LMDC. I'm not that cruel.


Alright so it is a possibility considering that you found out that I studied at BSS AITC too. Lol


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Alright so it is a possibility considering that you found out that I studied at BSS AITC too. Lol


Obviously lol.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

stereo said:


> Guys i have an aggregate of 90.33 in MCAT UHS 2014.Can i make it into King Edward Medical college in any list.plz reply


http://academicshelp.blogspot.com/2013/09/kemu-vs-aimc.html?m=1
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Yes, I do think all of that is available in K.E. I don't have enough to back my opinion either. But I atleast I'm not being biased against one particular college when I know nothing about it. I'm not against AIMC. I know a lot of people there. I'm just saying that as a matter of preference, one should put K.E on the top.
> I wasn't arguing really, it was more of a healthy debate. LOL.
> Yes, I do think it's wrong to spend buckets of money on education when you don't have the potiential or merit to deserve it. What will become of those student who graduate from colleges using just money? How will they perform in their professional lives? Yes, one in ten people might actually perform great. But the majority? Nope.
> I'm not against private colleges who have a certain standard ofcourse. Some students don't get in government colleges by a narrow margin or just bad luck. Money spent on their education is not wasted at all.
> I seriously think you need to change your way of thinking, I'm sorry. You can't just blow off your money on people who don't even deserve it, even if it's education.


Im very sorry but i just couldn't hold myself back from commenting on this. I have read quite a few of your comments and well i just couldn't resist commenting this time. People like you are actually the ones who need to change their way of thinking. Now the one thing you always talk about is merit. Which merit are you talking about? The same one which is calculated using that flawed formula? The same one which uses matric, Inter and the entrance test scores? That merit? Are you aware of the quality of education in those boards. Corruption aside, the standard is what i am referring to. Matric and Inter have a very low standard. They only test the memorization ability of a student and dont even give a crap to concepts. And the entrance test is nothing more than a replica of the board exams. And then all the students good in memorization get exceptional scores and the rest are according to you lacking the potential and merit to be a doctor. Im very sorry to say but you have a very flawed opinion and a very narrow minded view. Being a doctor is not just about memorization. A lot of qualities are required to make someone a successful doctor and knowledge is just one of them. Applying your knowledge, critical thinking and analytical skills are also important qualities of a doctor. Sadly our extremely flawed system only tests for one quality and the merit which you cry out about, on the top of your lungs every time is just based upon that one quality. The merit doesnt distinguish a good doctor from a bad. Having a low merit doesnt mean not having the potential. So you dont have any right to say that a person from LMDC isnt going to be as successful as a KEMU grad. He just didnt have the merit to get into it. If that person works hard in med school he can be more successful than a KEMU grad. You really need to change your highly distorted presumption. Our system is flawed, not having a good merit has nothing to do in deciding the potential of the person to become a successful doctor. Also google a bit and you will be amazed as to how many world renowned doctors struggled in their academics before university. If you put in hard work in med school you can even be better than the KEMU grads. I'll give you an example of a very successful person, Albert Einstein. Do you know that when applying to govt university in Switzerland he failed the entrance test and couldn't get in on the first attempt. If you had existed at that time you probably would have said "This person doesnt have to potential and merit to deserve it." He tried again and got in and well i am sure you know the rest. I hope now you change your way of thinking.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Im very sorry but i just couldn't hold myself back from commenting on this. I have read quite a few of your comments and well i just couldn't resist commenting this time. People like you are actually the ones who need to change their way of thinking. Now the one thing you always talk about is merit. Which merit are you talking about? The same one which is calculated using that flawed formula? The same one which uses matric, Inter and the entrance test scores? That merit? Are you aware of the quality of education in those boards. Corruption aside, the standard is what i am referring to. Matric and Inter have a very low standard. They only test the memorization ability of a student and dont even give a crap to concepts. And the entrance test is nothing more than a replica of the board exams. And then all the students good in memorization get exceptional scores and the rest are according to you lacking the potential and merit to be a doctor. Im very sorry to say but you have a very flawed opinion and a very narrow minded view. Being a doctor is not just about memorization. A lot of qualities are required to make someone a successful doctor and knowledge is just one of them. Applying your knowledge, critical thinking and analytical skills are also important qualities of a doctor. Sadly our extremely flawed system only tests for one quality and the merit which you cry out about, on the top of your lungs every time is just based upon that one quality. The merit doesnt distinguish a good doctor from a bad. Having a low merit doesnt mean not having the potential. So you dont have any right to say that a person from LMDC isnt going to be as successful as a KEMU grad. He just didnt have the merit to get into it. If that person works hard in med school he can be more successful than a KEMU grad. You really need to change your highly distorted presumption. Our system is flawed, not having a good merit has nothing to do in deciding the potential of the person to become a successful doctor. Also google a bit and you will be amazed as to how many world renowned doctors struggled in their academics before university. If you put in hard work in med school you can even be better than the KEMU grads. I'll give you an example of a very successful person, Albert Einstein. Do you know that when applying to govt university in Switzerland he failed the entrance test and couldn't get in on the first attempt. If you had existed at that time you probably would have said "This person doesnt have to potential and merit to deserve it." He tried again and got in and well i am sure you know the rest. I hope now you change your way of thinking.


Well said 
They have to change the selection criteria, the so called merit system. Why don't they learn it from AKU?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Im very sorry but i just couldn't hold myself back from commenting on this. I have read quite a few of your comments and well i just couldn't resist commenting this time. People like you are actually the ones who need to change their way of thinking. Now the one thing you always talk about is merit. Which merit are you talking about? The same one which is calculated using that flawed formula? The same one which uses matric, Inter and the entrance test scores? That merit? Are you aware of the quality of education in those boards. Corruption aside, the standard is what i am referring to. Matric and Inter have a very low standard. They only test the memorization ability of a student and dont even give a crap to concepts. And the entrance test is nothing more than a replica of the board exams. And then all the students good in memorization get exceptional scores and the rest are according to you lacking the potential and merit to be a doctor. Im very sorry to say but you have a very flawed opinion and a very narrow minded view. Being a doctor is not just about memorization. A lot of qualities are required to make someone a successful doctor and knowledge is just one of them. Applying your knowledge, critical thinking and analytical skills are also important qualities of a doctor. Sadly our extremely flawed system only tests for one quality and the merit which you cry out about, on the top of your lungs every time is just based upon that one quality. The merit doesnt distinguish a good doctor from a bad. Having a low merit doesnt mean not having the potential. So you dont have any right to say that a person from LMDC isnt going to be as successful as a KEMU grad. He just didnt have the merit to get into it. If that person works hard in med school he can be more successful than a KEMU grad. You really need to change your highly distorted presumption. Our system is flawed, not having a good merit has nothing to do in deciding the potential of the person to become a successful doctor. Also google a bit and you will be amazed as to how many world renowned doctors struggled in their academics before university. If you put in hard work in med school you can even be better than the KEMU grads. I'll give you an example of a very successful person, Albert Einstein. Do you know that when applying to govt university in Switzerland he failed the entrance test and couldn't get in on the first attempt. If you had existed at that time you probably would have said "This person doesnt have to potential and merit to deserve it." He tried again and got in and well i am sure you know the rest. I hope now you change your way of thinking.


I gave up this argument a long time ago, so I'll reserve my comment. 
Merit system is flawed, I agree but what can be done about it? You need a criteria of some sort. 
And the only reason I was against the donation systems is that I don't think it's fair to all those students who got into a governmnent college by effort and hardwork, while those who get into medical colleges just by money put in no effort. Again, I don't mean the whole awaam. But I mean the majority. I personally know a lot of friends who didn't study or work hard at all in their school/college years and now they're doctors. Where's the justice in that?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> I gave up this argument a long time ago, so I'll reserve my comment.
> Merit system is flawed, I agree but what can be done about it? You need a criteria of some sort.
> And the only reason I was against the donation systems is that I don't think it's fair to all those students who got into a governmnent college by effort and hardwork, while those who get into medical colleges just by money put in no effort. Again, I don't mean the whole awaam. But I mean the majority. I personally know a lot of friends who didn't study or work hard at all in their school/college years and now they're doctors. Where's the justice in that?


The majority gets in on open merit Alya, only like 5 in a 150 students come in on a donation system or on foreign seats.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> The majority gets in on open merit Alya, only like 5 in a 150 students come in on a donation system or on foreign seats.


Really? :/ I thought most Private institutes just asked for money basically.
How did so many of the people I know get in then...


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Really? :/ I thought most Private institutes just asked for money basically.
> How did so many of the people I know get in then...


On open merit, or maybe the people you know really all got in on donations.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> On open merit, or maybe the people you know really all got in on donations.


Maybe :/


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Maybe :/


Im not from KEMU.. i was pulling your leg with the hopes of getting an idea across to you with one little lie  But i guess everyone's made their point already so i can come clean about this now


----------

